# Watch out the GNR are about



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

GNR fines more than 1,900 drivers in one night   

A total 343 drivers were fined for speeding, another 964 for dangerous driving and using their mobile telephone while driving, and 597 for drink driving, during overnight GNR police inspections across Portugal between 11pm on 5 February and 7am the following morning

GNR fines more than 1,900 drivers in one night


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Good. Most excellent news.


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Think of all the money they will have collected in fines, that should have covered their salaries for the month


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

nandnjudge2 said:


> Think of all the money they will have collected in fines, that should have covered their salaries for the month


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

nandnjudge2 said:


> Think of all the money they will have collected in fines, that should have covered their salaries for the month


 

Perhaps they get paid on a commission only basis ? That would have a way of concentrating the mind.
:eyebrows:


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> GNR fines more than 1,900 drivers in one night
> 
> A total 343 drivers were fined for speeding, another 964 for dangerous driving and using their mobile telephone while driving, and 597 for drink driving, during overnight GNR police inspections across Portugal between 11pm on 5 February and 7am the following morning
> 
> GNR fines more than 1,900 drivers in one night


Frankly it's not before time.:clap2::clap2::clap2:
The standard of driving by certain drivers here
beggars belief.
One only has to look at the figures for fatalities & serious injuries here
to see that.
There seems generally to be a total disregard for safety or the law by
a large proportion of drivers here.
Let's hope that the GNR continue to carry out these measures.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> Frankly it's not before time.:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> The standard of driving by certain drivers here
> beggars belief.
> One only has to look at the figures for fatalities & serious injuries here
> ...



Have you ever tried driving in Ireland ???


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Have you ever tried driving in Ireland ???


It can't be worse than driving through Lisbon during the rush hour surely?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> It can't be worse than driving through Lisbon during the rush hour surely?


Tale a trip to Dublin for an education


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Are you having a laugh Siobhan ? How dare you !

:eyebrows:


----------

